# Lüfter brummt wie sau



## Lamacra (2. Februar 2016)

*Lüfter brummt wie sau*

Moin Leute,

habe folgendes Problem das seit ein paar Tagen
Einer meiner unteren Lüfter, beim Hochfahren anfängt zu brummen wie blöd....
Meist hört das nach ein paar Minuten von selbst auf, fängt aber ab und zu mitten im Betrieb und ohen sichtabren Grund (Temperatur anstieg oder dergleichen) wieder an zu brummen.
Ist einer der Lüfter die bei meinem Thermaltake core V51 Gehäuse dabei waren, die Lüfter sind seit ein paar Wochen im Betrieb..

Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Gruß Lamacra


----------



## wooty1337 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt wie sau*

Lagerschaden oder es werden Vibrationen ans Gehäuse übertragen. Lässt sich durch andrücken des Lüfters überprüfen. Wenn es dann immer noch brummt ist es wahrscheinlich ein Lagerschaden.


----------



## Lamacra (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt wie sau*

Okay, also wenn ich auf den Lüfter drücke, dann wird er leiser..
Dann kann ich Lagerschaden ausgrenzen oder?


----------



## Meroveus (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt wie sau*



Lamacra schrieb:


> Okay, also wenn ich auf den Lüfter drücke, dann wird er leiser..
> Dann kann ich Lagerschaden ausgrenzen oder?



Jetzt kann man davon ausgehen, das er Vibrationen überträgt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt wie sau*

Was heißt denn "auf den Lüfter"? 
Auf den Rahmen oder den Rotor?

Bei ersterem könnte die Entkopplung fehlen. Etwas Moosgummi o.Ä. kann da helfen. Oder man besorgt sich gleich ein paar fertige Entkopplungselemente: Entkopplung in ZubehÃ¶r Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## wooty1337 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt wie sau*

Natürlich den Lüfterrahmen andücken ^^ Zur Entkopplung gibt es beispielsweise Gummirahmen.


----------



## Lamacra (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt wie sau*

 Okay, also ich hatte leicht auf die mitte des Lüfters gedrückt...
Wenn ich aber am Rahmen andrücke wird er auch leiser


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt wie sau*

würde ihn nicht entkoppeln sondern direkt rausschmeißen. die TT Lüfter sind eh ... naja


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt wie sau*

Vorm Neukauf würde ich dennoch erst mal ein paar Hausmittelchen ausprobieren.
Einfach etwas Gummi oder dünnen Schaumstoff zwischen Lüfter und Gehäuse klemmen; damit ist einem oftmals schon geholfen.

Wenns dann immernoch zu laut ist, dann kann man über Alternativen nachdenken.


----------



## Lamacra (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt wie sau*

Alles klar, werde es mal mit Schaumstoff probieren, mal gucken 
Danke euch


----------



## Meroveus (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt wie sau*

Eventuell die Drehzahlen noch ein bisschen verringern (wenn es keine Temperaturprobleme macht). Die laufen ja mit 1000 RPM, wäre also noch ein bisschen Luft nach unten.


----------



## funkmann (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt wie sau*

Das hatte ich auch vor ca. 2 Wochen. Bei mir war es der Netzteillüfter. Ist dann irgendwie nach 3-4 Tagen von alleine weg und hat es seit 2-3 Wochen jetzt nicht mehr gemacht. Was ich gemacht habe: gereinigt!

PC säubern kann wahre Wunder bewirken.


----------



## Lamacra (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt wie sau*

Netzteil kann ich ausschliesen, und sauber ist der Rechner, ist quasi erst seit paar Wochen im Betrieb mit neuem Gehäuse und neuen Lüftern


----------



## Acemonty (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt wie sau*

Das ist auch ganz normal, dass er nur bei bestimmten Drehzahlen so laut wird. Entkoppeln hilft sicher etwas, aber ist auch nicht die Allheillösung. Denn Brummen wird er weiterhin. Ich würd einen Austausch empfehlen. Die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind eigentlich immer relativ schlecht


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Lüfter brummt wie sau*

Resonanz, die Lüfter schwingen/brummen stärker wenn  die alle annähernd dieselbe Drehzahl haben. Falls du die Möglichkeit hast würde ich eventuell da ansetzen und einen Lüfter etwas schneller als den 2ten in der Front laufen lassen.

Den Effekt bekomme ich sogar mit entkoppelten Noctua's, Top Lagern @ 6V hin. Also entkoppeln allein oder andere Lüfter zu nutzen reicht nicht.


----------

